# Adderall Comedown...



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

I have been taking Adderall, 10 to 20 mgs off and on for ADD. I feel absolutely fantastic for about 4 to 5 hours after taking it, then when I comedown I feel terrible, depressed, and anxious. Im assuming that since Adderall releases Dopamine and Reuptakes it,(while Ritalin only reuptakes it), when it wears off there is very little dopamine left in the brain. This is probably why I nothing is enjoyable or pleasurable after the comedown until I sleep at night and the dopamine is replenished, although thats just my theory. Does anyone know if something such as tyrosine (which I believe is a precursor to Dopamine) or anything else can help with the harsh amphetamine comedown?


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Caedmon...?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I really don't know. I'm not sure if the comedown is DA depletion or some sort of adjustment in the nucleus accumbens or whatever pleasure centers in the brain. 

You could try the tyrosine and see if that helps.

Are you on the XR formula? That may help. Or one could try immediate release but more spread out (sometimes those XR formulas will still run out of gas quickly). 

How long have you been on it? Maybe you just need a higher dose.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> I really don't know. I'm not sure if the comedown is DA depletion or some sort of adjustment in the nucleus accumbens or whatever pleasure centers in the brain.
> 
> You could try the tyrosine and see if that helps.
> 
> ...


Yes I am on the XR formula, and it does run out of gas quickly. I've been on it for a couple of weeks, but I only take it when I have school. The problem with the higher dose is that it just makes the crash more intense. But I guess what goes up has to come down. It helps so good with my ADD (and it makes me much more confident when dealing with my SA), but I dont know if I can take the zombie effect much longer. I might talk to my pdoc about Strattera (an NRI) which doesnt have as many ups and downs. Although, Adderall mostly works on Dopamine (which helps me a lot), and im not sure if enhancing my norenephrine levels will help with my ADD(plus it might make me more nervous and worsen my SA).

P.S. -Your information is always greatly appreciated


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

I Was just reading an article from Wikipedia about Tyrosine, and I guess Phenylalanine most likely needs to be supplemented for the conversion of Tyrosine to DOPA. 

"Tyrosine cannot be completely synthesized by animals, although it can be made by hydroxylation of phenylalanine if the latter is in abundant supply."

I will try this and hopefully it will help replenish the lost Dopamine (if that is really the problem of the comedown).


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Just an idea, but the supplementation of Tyrosine and Phenelalanine may help with the sexual side effects of SSRI's. I assume that the sexual side effects from SSRI's are from the depletion of Dopamine, this may help..

"L-DOPA is produced from the amino acid tyrosine by the enzyme tyrosine hydroxylase. It is also the precursor molecule for the catecholamine neurotransmitters dopamine and norepinephrine (noradrenaline), and the hormone epinephrine (adrenaline). Dopamine is formed by the decarboxylation of L-DOPA."

Taken from Wikipedia.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I understood tyrosine to be sufficient by itself, because phenylalanine converts to tyrosine. :stu 

Have you tried Ritalin or some kind of methylphenidate concoction? I think it's more DA selective vs. amphetamine, but I'm not sure, that's just what I recall reading. Of course, anything that plays with DA will play with NE and vice versa.

Do you think you could try a smaller dose of Adderall XR taken twice a day, morning and noon?


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

I just got a prescription for Adderall yesterday... so far.. i'm not sure how I like it! My doc. gave me 20 mg 3 times a day. Is this too much? cuz it seems like it. 

I feel great, but also feel the comedown... i think anyway.. i can't tell if i am imagining it or not! I think it helps with my SA, and helps me focus, but overall anxiety kinda spikes. I am "sped up"


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

skigirl81 said:


> I just got a prescription for Adderall yesterday... so far.. i'm not sure how I like it! My doc. gave me 20 mg 3 times a day. Is this too much? cuz it seems like it.
> 
> I feel great, but also feel the comedown... i think anyway.. i can't tell if i am imagining it or not! I think it helps with my SA, and helps me focus, but overall anxiety kinda spikes. I am "sped up"


Yeah my overall anxiety spikes too, although I want to talk much more when im on it. Im going to stop taking it though, it makes me really depressed when it wears off. It also makes me anti-social. Not too nervous to see people and stuff, but I just dont want to reallly talk to anyone. Makes me somewhat zombie like and grumpy. Oh and lets not forget ar


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Yeah my overall anxiety spikes too, although I want to talk much more when im on it. Im going to stop taking it though, it makes me really depressed when it wears off. It also makes me anti-social. Not too nervous to see people and stuff, but I just dont want to reallly talk to anyone. Makes me somewhat zombie like and grumpy. Oh and lets not forget ar[/quote]

I guess thats my punishment for taking speed!


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Does Adderall have the exact same effects as speed?


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

skigirl81 said:


> Does Adderall have the exact same effects as speed?


Yes, techincally it IS speed. Amphetamine=Speed. Although I guess Methamphetamine is a much more powerfull speed (which is also and ADD medication).


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

tooker said:


> skigirl81 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a prescription for Adderall yesterday... so far.. i'm not sure how I like it! My doc. gave me 20 mg 3 times a day. Is this too much? cuz it seems like it.
> ...


 :ditto Me too!! But I'm on Dexedrine (Dextro-amphetamine). I find the Comedown lasts alot longer and the misery from it is really strong to make up for the time that you were sped up and escaped from the depression for awhile. It doesn't seem to work as well anymore , which is 1 pill in the mourning, 5mg a day. I've been taking it every other day for 2 weeks now about's. I'm ran out now and my appt. is not till the 21st. I want one now though ;(. It makes you me enjoy things, but then the comedown is stronger and it's then very hard to enjoy anything, i eat alot too and think about food all the time. Does anyone know how many mg you can go up to? Is there strong potential for addiction do you think it won't take long where you need a really high dose in order for it to work?


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Ashton ~ those are some of my concerns with Adderall as well. I have never heard of Dexedrine tho so I do not know about how many milligrams to take. That's wierd that an amphetamine increases your apetite. 

As for me, I split my adderall pill in half today and did not take the full 20mg. I don't feel as bad with the anxiety today... and wonder how much of it is in my head. 

Am I really feeling this negative side affects? Or have I just read so much crap about it that I am making myself paranoid about it... hmmm... I would REALLY like to believe the latter because I really like the effect that Adderall has on me.


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

skigirl81 said:


> Ashton ~ those are some of my concerns with Adderall as well. I have never heard of Dexedrine tho so I do not know about how many milligrams to take. That's wierd that an amphetamine increases your apetite.
> 
> As for me, I split my adderall pill in half today and did not take the full 20mg. I don't feel as bad with the anxiety today... and wonder how much of it is in my head.
> 
> Am I really feeling this negative side affects? Or have I just read so much crap about it that I am making myself paranoid about it... hmmm... I would REALLY like to believe the latter because I really like the effect that Adderall has on me.


I meant i eat alot with the comedown, and i could still eat while I'm on it .....I know I've been obsessed about drugs too, analyzing and being aware of how i feel constantly. 
I'm not going to take dexedrine today because i took the morning after pill and last time that happened i had major agitation and mood swings. So i dont think i'll make that same mistake :b


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

it has been known that those who clandestinely use amphetamines reach for benzodiazepines to mitigate the 'crash'


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Nae said:


> it has been known that those who clandestinely use amphetamines reach for benzodiazepines to mitigate the 'crash'


Yeah, I can see why. I am also take Klonopin on an as needed basis, and when I take it on my comedown, I almost feel like I havent even takin Amphetamines. Klonopin is the only thing that makes me feel better after coming down on Adderall.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Ashton said:


> I'm on Dexedrine (Dextro-amphetamine).


Ashton seem to I recall you failing a trial of Nardil (and multiple benzos before that). How is the Dexedrine holding up? I still stand by my *tentative* suggestion that you might ask about combining Dexedrine with Nardil (perhaps high-dose Nardil). Adding Nardil TO the d-amphetamine would be the easiest and safest route. You could also try Parnate, if that interests you, as it tends to combine better in polypharmacy.

I know one person who claims that the combination of Nardil and Dexedrine "literally and unequivocably turned [his] life around."


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Amphetamines and habituation, dependence, tolerance, or abuse are all very important issues to talk over with your prescriber. 

For what it's worth, methylphenidate (ritalin) causes less DA and NE release and tends to be less "rewarding". It may or may not be as effective; my impression is that d-amphetamine is a surprisingly good drug with little anxiety side effects. IOW, it is a stimulant, but it really doesn't cause anxiety. The d-isomer is primarily active in the brain (where as the l-isomer is active at the "Oh Crap I'm Scared Now" parts of the body, like the adrenal glands).


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

I've been taking the Adderall a couple weeks now in a row, and I feel the comedown is not as harsh anymore. Probably because my body is getting used to it. Unfortunatley, I dont feel the euphoria I used to either. Sure does work well for my ADD though. I feel like I can accomplish anything on Adderall. Also I have upped my dose to around 30 mgs a day, because the tolerance built up quick.


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

I realize you were prescribed this but im giving fair warning as an ex speed user that amphetamines are a slippery slope, by the time i was done binging on adderall i hit an upwards of 120mgs at a time.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Lupus said:


> I realize you were prescribed this but im giving fair warning as an ex speed user that amphetamines are a slippery slope, by the time i was done binging on adderall i hit an upwards of 120mgs at a time.


Can you elaborate on "amphetamines are a slippery slope"? Did you have a very harsh comedown on that high of a dose? I can see why they are so addictive, they feel great while they are working.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Lupus said:


> I realize you were prescribed this but im giving fair warning as an ex speed user that amphetamines are a slippery slope, by the time i was done binging on adderall i hit an upwards of 120mgs at a time.


Can you elaborate on "amphetamines are a slippery slope"? Did you have a very harsh comedown on that high of a dose? I can see why they are so addictive, they feel great while they are working.


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

tooker said:


> Can you elaborate on "amphetamines are a slippery slope"? Did you have a very harsh comedown on that high of a dose? I can see why they are so addictive, they feel great while they are working.


Having experiance with and being around amphetamine and methamphetamine users i can say that most of them started out simply using it as a tool to study or because it helped them pass the time on their graveyard shift at work or what not. "gosh this paper would be so much easier to write if i just snorted a line of crank". Of course over time this leads to people building a tolerance, the speed subtley over time invades their life. Then one night its 3 am and you've been awake for 4 days and you've long since forgot about those pesky reports you used to have to write or that job you got fired from your only worry is about scoring more dope.

Taking 30mgs a day isnt going to lead you to that but your comment about "i feel like i could do anything on adderall" reminded me of myself when i was much younger. Infact, im sure i said those exact words and it got me thinking about speed and and how it stealthfully invades your life without you even knowing.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

tooker said:


> I've been taking the Adderall a couple weeks now in a row, and I feel the comedown is not as harsh anymore. Probably because my body is getting used to it.


 :agree

I am dealing with it much better as well! I can usually sleep at night. You are up to 30??? My doctor prescribed me 60mg a day the first time he ever met me! He gave me 90 freakin' pills for the next 30 days... 
I think that is crazy... I'm only taking 40 a day though, cause with 60 I won't be able to sleep. I am MUCH more productive at work now. The downside of it though, is I abuse them on the weekends when I am drinking.

I like being able to talk to other people in the same situation. It makes me feel much better about taking them.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

skigirl81 said:


> tooker said:
> 
> 
> > I've been taking the Adderall a couple weeks now in a row, and I feel the comedown is not as harsh anymore. Probably because my body is getting used to it.
> ...


Wow, I thought 30 mg was a lot. Do you have a pretty harsh comedown on that dose? I feel much more productive also at work. The bad thing is I am only prescribed 20 mg, but take more than im supposed to some days. 20 mg just isnt enough when I have to get things done
DAmn ADD!


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, it was harsh at first... but its not so bad anymore. I don't take 60 a day usually but I can def. tell a difference in the comedown when I do. 

I took a bunch last night while drinking, and went to bed at like 9:00 this morning... then I feel guilty about it. Alcohol turns me into a leaky faucet... 
:doh

You should tell your doctor to prescribe you a larger dosage. As long as you don't abuse it, I think 40 mg a day is the way to go. But that's just my personal opinion


----------

